# Don't like this forum



## Sunray (Feb 14, 2009)

I have more than one console, so like them all in the one place.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 14, 2009)

I weep for you


----------



## paolo (Feb 14, 2009)

Sunray said:


> I have more than one console, so like them all in the one place.



The forum re-org will sort that.


----------



## Addy (Feb 14, 2009)

Maybe under the  software, websites, consoles and games Forum, there should be sub forums for Nintendo, Sony and M$.... and maybe a FanBoi Spats forum  to keep the arguments in a central place.


----------



## paolo (Feb 14, 2009)

The Forum Reorg


----------



## Sunray (Feb 14, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> The Forum Reorg



Consoles and Gaming makes much more sense to me.  A nintendo forum is just too specific for a forum of this nature.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 14, 2009)

All hail the ZX81 forum


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2009)

Give us a console & games forum proper, no to sub forum rejection!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 15, 2009)

I think there's enough interest to make Games and Consoles a full forum in it's own right


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 15, 2009)

Liking the new funky-spanner mod badge


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2009)

Lazy Llama said:
			
		

> I think there's enough interest to make Games and Consoles a full forum in it's own right


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah but as someone who plays games only on the PC, where will I post?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Feb 15, 2009)

Sunray said:


> I have more than one console, so like them all in the one place.



i will include you in my prayers


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 15, 2009)

This is better isn't it?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2009)

Loads


----------



## Madusa (Feb 15, 2009)

Lazy Llama said:


> This is better isn't it?



Your little spanner/admin logo thingy is so cool! Way better than the mod ones...but dont tell them I said that!


----------



## bmd (Feb 15, 2009)

Lazy Llama said:


> This is better isn't it?



It's good. 

Can I be the first to say that the Xbox360 is waaay better than all the other consoles.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2009)

Epona said:


> Ah but as someone who plays games only on the PC, where will I post?


Err: the title of the forum is:

gaming and consoles 
*Computer *and handheld games, consoles, gaming tips and more


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 15, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Liking the new funky-spanner mod badge



But it's an upside down nob....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2009)

Much better...!


----------



## bmd (Feb 16, 2009)

Citizen66 said:


> But it's an upside down nob....



It would be a rocket if it was upside down, clearly.


----------



## Epona (Feb 16, 2009)

editor said:


> Err: the title of the forum is:
> 
> gaming and consoles
> *Computer *and handheld games, consoles, gaming tips and more


When I posted that, it just said Nintendo as the forum title.  I'm now confuzzled


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 16, 2009)

Ed was trialling platform specific forums, but listened to the people.


----------

